# Welche Karpfenliege??



## MiKsen_DSKV (26. März 2007)

Hallo,

Da ich manchmal mit ein paar Freunden etwas länger am Angelplatz sitze und bald kein Bock mehr auf Isomatten habe möchte ich mir gerne eine Karpfenliege kaufen aber ich würde gerne wissen auf was man achten sollte und wie teuer sie wirklich sein sollte und ob es wirklich eine für 200€ sein muss???#c

MfG Mike


----------



## esox_105 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*



MiKsen_DSKV schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da ich manchmal mit ein paar Freunden etwas länger am Angelplatz sitze und bald kein Bock mehr auf Isomatten habe möchte ich mir gerne eine Karpfenliege kaufen aber ich würde gerne wissen auf was man achten sollte und wie teuer sie wirklich sein sollte und ob es wirklich eine für 200€ sein muss???#c
> 
> MfG Mike


 

200 Teuros sind völlig überzogen, schau Dir mal die Liege von Sänger-Anaconda an.


----------



## mica (26. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

richtig, *anaconda #6 *


----------



## MiKsen_DSKV (26. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

ok danke und was kosten die so im Schnitt und wie viele Füße sollte sie haben damit man nicht versinkt ???
MfG Mike


----------



## SteffenG (26. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

also ich hab mir nach langen hin und her und zahlreichen probe liegen in diversen angelfachgeschäfften mich für die DAM Luxus Karpfenliege mit 6 Beinen entschieden hatte glück war sogar im angebot hab ca 79 € inkl versand bezahlt und muss sagen ist super bequem !!!!


----------



## MiKsen_DSKV (26. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

ohh,
dass gut:q die hatte ich mir bei ebay mal angesehen für71€ und ist dass die mit dem kissen und der tasche an der seite dass ist nähmlich mein favorit
MfG Mike


----------



## The-Carphunter (26. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Nabend.
Kann jemand Auskunft über das Gewicht der D.A.M Luxus-Liege geben??
Ich habe nämlich den Carpchair "Ultimate Culture" und der so sauschwer, dass die Liege meines Angelkollegen im Vergleich auch noch viel leichter ist. Die DAM Liege machte auf mich im´Laden zwar einen guten aber auch "schweren" Eindruck...
Kann mal jemand seine Liegen wiegen?? :vik:  
Danke für Antworten bezüglich des realen Gewichtes von  Anglerliegen... Denny

p.s. dieses Jahr will ich nämlich auch bequem pennen^^


----------



## bennie (26. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Sänger Anaconda oder Ultimate Culture, was besseres bekommste für das Geld kaum


----------



## Laserbeak (26. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Sänger Anaconda !
Habe ich und bin völlig überzeugt !!

Preis Leistung : Super  :vik:


----------



## AK74 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

servus
was haltet ihr von B.Richi RAPTOR Ultralight
7,0kg. kostet knappe 100€


----------



## Ronen (26. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Hallo MiKsen,

spezifisch auf Deine Anfrage gibt es einen bereits einen aktuellen Thread. Vielleicht hilfts bei der Entscheidung zur zukünftigen Karpfenliege.

Um zu dem Thread zu kommen klicke bitte >>> HIER <<<

Gruss Ronen


----------



## Psychorosi (26. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Hi!

ich bin ja eigentlich der totale Ultimate hasser, aber meien Liege die ich jetzt schon 3 Jahre habe, bin ich total stolz, ich habe die Ultimate culture liege für 70€ gekauft.

Sie ist super, schnell aufgebaut, und sehr stabil, ich wiege so mit klamotten 140 kilo, und ich habe schon einige Nächte daraufverbracht und muss sagen TOP, wirklich zu empfehlen.



Gruß


----------



## BallerNacken (26. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*



> Nabend.
> Kann jemand Auskunft über das Gewicht der D.A.M Luxus-Liege geben??
> Ich habe nämlich den Carpchair "Ultimate Culture" und der so sauschwer, dass die Liege meines Angelkollegen im Vergleich auch noch viel leichter ist. Die DAM Liege machte auf mich im´Laden zwar einen guten aber auch "schweren" Eindruck...
> Kann mal jemand seine Liegen wiegen?? :vik:
> ...



jo die wiegt ca. 9,5 Kg...ich hab ne leichtere, aber dafür auch weniger bequem...musste selbst entscheiden#6


----------



## MiKsen_DSKV (27. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Denn weiß ich ja mal bescheid DANKE ich denke mal ich werde mich für die DAM Lusuxkarpenliege entscheiden!!!!^^

Ps: Ist ca. 10 Kilo für ne Liege schwer???
Man kann sich ja  auch eine Kragetasche kaufen.

MfG Mike


----------



## ae71 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

hallo, also wenn du dir die an den kragen dranmachst, dann ist sie zu schwer!(wo krieg ich die smilies her?)
nein 10 kilo ist normal (stahl)liege. aluliegen ca 7-9kilo.
also wenn du nicht sehr weit zum angelplatz brauchst, dann ist das gewicht ok! habe mir das tarantula schirmzelt geholt, und gleich weiterverkauft da wog das teil 16 kilo! hab mir gedacht ein bandscheibenvorfall reicht, mehr brauch ich nicht!
grüsse
toni


----------



## SteffenG (27. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Also ich denke mit der dam liege machst du kein fehler was ich gut finde ist den extra bereich für die füsse kannst du einfach mit nen nassen lappen abwischen und gut ist wieder und das kopfkissen kannst du auch problemlos austauschen falls du noch fragen hast zu liege kannst dich gerne melden !!!


----------



## Hunter85 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Ich habe mir die Anaconda Liege geholt!!
Bin vollstenst zufrieden mit der und würde sie auch jedem weiteremüfehlen der mich fragen würde!!!
Super bequem und wiegt auch nicht viel!

Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (27. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Ich finde die Dam Luxus Liege und die Anaconda sehen mal seeehr ähnlich aus.


----------



## Pilkman (27. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Hi,

wenn ich heute neu kaufen müßte, würde meine Wahl immer noch auf die JRC Cocoon 3-Bein fallen.


----------



## MiKsen_DSKV (27. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Gut aber sind denn die Aluliegen denn genau so stabil wie die die Stahlliegen #c
MfG Mike


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn ich heute neu kaufen müßte, würde meine Wahl immer noch auf die JRC Cocoon 3-Bein fallen.



Da hat er recht, die hällt sogar mich seit zwei Jahren ohne Probleme aus... #6


----------



## MiKsen_DSKV (27. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Wie viel wiegt denn die JRC Cocoon 3-Bein denn ???

MfG Mike


----------



## benny11 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Soviel ich weiß, sind die DAM und die Anaconda baugleich.
Ich hab die DAM, und find sie Top!! Vor allem für das Geld,
ich hab sie auf der Hausmesse von meinem Dealer für 60 Euro
bekommen.

Gruß
Benny


----------



## The-Carphunter (28. März 2007)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Bedeutet nun "Baugleich" auch gleichzeitig "Gewichtsgleich"??
Die Anaconda ist ja ziemlich leicht mit ca. 8kg. Die DAM hingegen, was ich schon woanders gelesen habe, soll so 10 aber auch 12kg wiegen! Da ist nur die Idee gleich aber nix im Bau... der eine Rahmen ist aus Alu und der andere aus Eisen |kopfkrat 
Mir ist das Gewicht schon sehr wichtig, da ich des öfteren etwas weiter zum Wasser laufen muss und ich den Kofferraum meines Angelfreundes nicht unnötig belasten will^^
Die JRC Cocoon 3Bein habe ich bei nb-angelsport.de  für knappe 135€ entdeckt. Zuverlässig? Preis in Ordnung? Bin noch am rätseln ob es lieber "simpel" oder gleich für "immer zuverlässig" werden soll...
Mfg. Denny


----------



## CarphunterHH (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Hallo zusammen, gute Kaufempfehlungen!! Gibt es vielleicht eine Liege die leicht, stabil und trotzdem sogar auch (über die Gelenkeinstellungen) als Stuhl verwendbar ist? Also 2 in 1? Tagsüber schläft man ja seltener und so wäre ein Umfunktionieren ja Sahne. Würde mich sehr über Eure Hilfe freuen! LG Micha


----------



## Fletscher (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Mein Kumpel und ich haben diese hier: 
https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s185.pdf

Wir haben bisher noch keine bessere gesehen, da schläfst du wie ein Baby! #6
Als Stuhl kannste die natürlich auch verwenden.


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*



CarphunterHH schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, gute Kaufempfehlungen!! Gibt es vielleicht eine Liege die leicht, stabil und trotzdem sogar auch (über die Gelenkeinstellungen) als Stuhl verwendbar ist? Also 2 in 1? Tagsüber schläft man ja seltener und so wäre ein Umfunktionieren ja Sahne. Würde mich sehr über Eure Hilfe freuen! LG Micha



Habe so'ne 2in1 Geschichte mal bei Askari gesehen.

Eigentlich nur ein Carpchair das mit einem Fußteil ausgestattet wird.Meistens sind diese Carpchair's sehr weich,aber das kann man ja nach justieren.


----------



## raabj (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Hallo Petri - Jünger

Ja ich weis das es ein altes Thema ist!!
Ich bin trotzdem auf der such nach einer Liege kann mir aber bei der heutigen Wahl gar nicht entscheiden.  Hat sich auf dem Markt was geändert oder ist die entwickling stehen geblieben?


----------



## tarpoon (29. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

fox evolution bedcher!!!! die ultimative liege meiner meinung nach...


----------



## Maja1178 (30. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Hallo Raabj,
kommt halt immer noch drauf an welche Preisklasse. Hab mir die Ultimate Attack Liege geholt, kannste mit 1,90m drauf ruhen wie ein Gott. Hat halt nur 4 Beine aber das Hauptgewicht hängt ja eh am Hinterteil zwischen den Stuhlbeinen. Dafür ist sie aber schön leicht im Vergleich zu anderen Liegen...#h


----------



## raabj (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Hallo

Ich bin gegenüber 4 bein ein bisschen skeptisch |kopfkrat. Meine Favoriten sind im moment.

-ANACONDA BED CHAIR 

Das ist die mit 6 Beinen wiegt 8,4 Kilo.

-ANACONDA BED CHAIR die neue

Das ist die mit 8 Beinen wiegt aber 12,4 Kilo und das ist mir fast ein bisschen zu viel.

Hat die jemand von echt? Was haltet Ihr davon?
Oder habt ihr alternativen?

Mfg


----------



## druide (11. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

hallo, ich suche eine bequeme und leichte Karpfenliege für mich . Preis so bis 160€ . welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## HBT (11. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr die Anaconda gekauft bin mit dem Ding mehr als zufrieden und meiner Meinung nach das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## druide (11. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

aber mit 12 kilo ist mir die ehrlich gesagt zu schwer . möchte ich auch mal eben zu ner angelsession mitnehmen .


----------



## druide (13. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

keiner einen tip für mich ?


----------



## zrako (13. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....leg-bedchair-p-9994&cName=liegen-stuehle-c-27


----------



## druide (13. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

hat jemand die Trakker 6 Leg Bedchair und kann seine Erfahrung damit posten ?


----------



## Monster_ (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Habe mir gestern eine neue Karpfenliege bestellt und zwar die DAM LUXUS Karpfenliege. Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht? Würde mich über Berichte freuen.

Hier die Liege:
http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-LUXUS-KARPFE...s=63&clkid=1642161951287561369#ht_4880wt_1139


----------



## Marc_one (30. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

Hallo,

hat sich im Bereich Karpfenliegen irgend etwas revolutionäres getan?

Schlaft Ihr immer noch nach 5 Jahren auf Euren 100€-Liegen?
Seid Ihr immer noch zufrieden mit Euren Liegen?

Ich überlege auch gerade, welche Liege ich mir kaufen sollte.

Die JRC Super Cocoon sieht erstmal nicht schlecht aus, habe sie aber noch nie live getestet. 
Welche Liege würdet ihr heute empfehlen?

Sie soll leicht, bequem, gut zu transportieren und langlebig sein und wenn es sein muss sollte man auch an Ersatzteile rankommen.

Also kurz gesagt, ich will die Liege fürs Leben.

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## robdasilva (30. November 2012)

Ich hol mir die Nash Wide Boy.
Geniales Teil.


----------



## Schneidi (30. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

die super cocoon ist für den preis echt in ordnung. schau mal bei angelgeräte wilkerling. da war sie neulich für unter 140 euro drin


----------



## robdasilva (30. November 2012)

Ich kenn einige die die cocoon hatten, ist jeder umgestiegen auf die Wideboy oder die Fox Flatliner, sagt jeder ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Aber ohne Probe liegen würde ich keine kaufen.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Schneidi (30. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Karpfenliege??*

naja auf der fox bin ich noch nie gelegen. die cocoon habe ich jetzt 1 jahr und noch keine probleme. aber bei einer liege sollte man einfach selbst mal probeliegen. da gehen die meinungen eben weit auseinander.


----------



## robdasilva (30. November 2012)

http://www.ce-angelshop.de/angebote-des-monats/jrc-super-cocoon

Hier gibts die Cocoon günstig.


----------

